# Rosebush branch as driftwood?



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I have an old and dried branch from the rosebush in my yard. I've never used any pesticides on it. I've removed the thorns and soaked it in water. Would this be safe to use as driftwood for a shrimp tank? The wood seems pretty hard as I can't really mark it with my fingernail.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

solarz said:


> I have an old and dried branch from the rosebush in my yard. I've never used any pesticides on it. I've removed the thorns and soaked it in water. Would this be safe to use as driftwood for a shrimp tank? The wood seems pretty hard as I can't really mark it with my fingernail.


soak it first for 2 weeks in the water or a month.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

It should be fine -- rose wood is not poisonous -- actually, I can't think of any wood in the rose or apple family that would be poisonous -- but I don't know how durable rose branches will be. You can let the rest of us know.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Good to hear, and I'll definitely let you guys know in a couple of months!


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

solarz said:


> Good to hear, and I'll definitely let you guys know in a couple of months!


Keep us updated. I wanna see how your tank will look like!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Well it's been three years, and during this time those branches have spent time in a variety of tanks. I'm happy to announce that no ill effects what so ever were observed.

Just make sure you remove all the thorns though.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I take it this was a woody rose cane.. old growth ?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Fishfur said:


> I take it this was a woody rose cane.. old growth ?


No idea what kind of rose. It was a bush bought from Home Depot which my parents planted in the yard. It grew quite big in its time, but died after a few winters.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Ah, then likely old canes. Roses send up shoots that over a few years get very hard and woody. Some have to be cut down to allow air to the centre of the plant and new growth for more flowers. I'd never have thought of it for a tank but if it works, why not ?


----------



## Fish and Tanks (12 mo ago)

Hey, what's the current situation? Do you still have the driftwood?


----------

